# Buckeye Crappie



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I got into the crappie pretty good at buckeye yesterday, all fish were c/r. They were up in the shallows soaking in the sun. Finally, I'm a true believer in crappie tubes. I have been having guys tell me for years "thats all we use, we never buy live bait". And for the last 3 years I have bought 3 or 4 packs of them a year with no real sucess. Last week I ran into a fellow ogfer at the ramp, he was kind enough to give me some info and tips to try. Well Darcy your info paid off and I want to truely thank you. Just shows when people take the time to help someone with just a few pointers it just might make their day the next time out. Seemed like anything with white legs was the ticket.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, nice black crappie puge.
Those are all I ever use, I only really use minnows if I spider rig. My favorite jig is a southern pro stinger. I caught about 15 yesterday, aoo white crappie, all shallow around docks. You get yours around pads or docks!
Nice work!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

very nice and healthy crappie!!! I have never had any luck using tubes... 
would you mind giving a few pointers on techniques. do you tightline, use bobbers, fish them fast with twitches? etc.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Chippewa said:


> very nice and healthy crappie!!! I have never had any luck using tubes...
> would you mind giving a few pointers on techniques. do you tightline, use bobbers, fish them fast with twitches? etc.


I use a 1/48th oz jig head and a smaller tooth pick bobber/cork. The average depth for crappies is around 12 inches under the bobber. Flip it where ever and just twitch it slow or fast, fish will tell u how they want it. I caught a lot of fish last year on jigs and tubes while it was snowing out and I was in the boat. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice crappie!!


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

i do my best on 1/32 1/48 size jigs with southern pro crappie stinger or tubes with a very small tooth pick bobber.might get out sat or sun if the wheather is ok.let me know if your free.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I used a 1/64th jig about a foot under a toothpick float. Sometimes they would hit it when it sat for 10-15 seconds sometimes they like constant movement. Around the pads was best for me, I didn't have much luck around the docks last time out so I didn't spend much time there. Having a good reel is important so you can cast light tackle pretty far. Never really thought it mattered to much, a reel is a reel right, wrong. Jim I gotta work next weekend, but we will get out again soon. I ran out of 1/64th jigs toward the end and had to go bigger, they definately preferred smaller, the bite slowed dramatically until I found one scattered in my tackle box.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

jim8861 said:


> i do my best on 1/32 1/48 size jigs with southern pro crappie stinger or tubes with a very small tooth pick bobber.might get out sat or sun if the wheather is ok.let me know if your free.


Identical to me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice crappie! 

I plan on doing lots more crappie fishing this season as Delaware lake is super close for me. Once I get the boat ready I am going to get out at Buckeye and Indian as well when time permits.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

trying to picture what you mean by toothpick bobber...can you help?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

It's a small float that you run your line thru then peg it with a tooth pick like stick


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya, Puge, I also would enjoy seeing your set-up.
I'm always tossing fatheads, cause I never had much luck with tubes!

I see a bottle of 'Gulp' something in the pic.
Is that the trick, does that help 'em hit the rubber????

Thanks, Jer


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's a pic of a common toothpick bobber onwisc.Dynamite little bobber.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

puterdude--many thanks for the pic....couple years ago, someone was advertising a tube injector that would load the tubebaits with scented Gulp pellets--anyone know where those can be purchased?


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Yeah I tried a few things early when it was slow, crappie nibbles, wax worms, berkley shad spray. Once i found them, im not sure it really mattered one way or another. Just a small round toothpick bobber a 1/64th oz. Jig and tube about 1 foot under the float. I used as small a float as I could, they hit very light sometimes, and they wont even take it under. I did recently read an article that stated you usually wont catch fewer fish using an attractant but you may catch considerably more, so in my opinion it is worth trying.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

the best place i found to get the tooth pick bobbers is at chuckanddebs.com they are cheapest on them and look at there price on jig heads very nice.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Hadgen tooth pick bobbers are 13¢ a piece on their website

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Did alright this evening, only got a few white crappie, and a quite a few gills, man that wind sucked. The bite was so light it was ridiculous, my bobber would barely twitch and I have a 3/4 inch tall toothpick bobber. Missed a bunch. Thursday looks gooooood!!!!!









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice fish, I may be out this week in the lil red tin can huntin for crappie or vertical jigging deeper water for some early season eyes.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Got out today and did pretty well. Got 22 crappies over 9 in. Wasted a bunch of time trying to catch some eyes. Should have stuck with what I know lol. Gonna try the licking river tomorrow, be a little to windy for the lake.


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a day off this Wed. so I plan on taking the boy out to hopefully catch his first crappie. He really wants to try "homemade fish sticks". I plan on hitting up the docks @ FFB unless anyone has a better suggestion. Any of you planning on heading out that day?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

It's gonna be very very windy be careful out there


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

We'll be fishing from shore, wind shouldn't be much of an issue

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dont mind derek i think hes scared of wind ..... can be a B to fish in though for sure, just gotta play it right. LOL or at least try to play it right.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Went tonight, boy did they shut OFF out of the 3 of us we maybe got 30 and only 6 or 7 keeps. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> dont mind derek i think hes scared of wind ..... can be a B to fish in though for sure, just gotta play it right. LOL or at least try to play it right.


who wanted to leave last friday..b.o.b.b.y bobby


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

yea i did start makeing the walk of shame before you did. lol but didnt take you long to get to the ur car.. Really kicking my self in butt for not tuffing it out, really wasnt to cold just fustrated.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

hit bckeye today from 2 till 430ish. only got 16 but was happy to see a fish on the end of my line finally. i brought 6 home but was c&r anything under 9 1/2 inches. nice mix of whites, blacks, gills and one small lrg mouth. 

thanks guys for alll the tips hope i can repay the favor sometime. would love to post a pic be ive never been able to figure this system out....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Heck 16 is a lot more fun than 0! Nice work sir.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

It was a tough evening for me also! Ended up with 12 keeper crappie, caught a few bass, one of which was about 3lbs. Def suprised when I got that on a 1/32 jig head. Anyone gonna go out in the wind tom?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

crappiewizard said:


> It was a tough evening for me also! Ended up with 12 keeper crappie, caught a few bass, one of which was about 3lbs. Def suprised when I got that on a 1/32 jig head. Anyone gonna go out in the wind tom?


Me! Me! Me! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

If anybody was going I knew it would be you kwaller. Lol


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Well I am a few weeks behind but heading out this weekend rain or shine. KW - Don't catch them all before I have a chance to try out my new rod.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Snyd said:


> Well I am a few weeks behind but heading out this weekend rain or shine. KW - Don't catch them all before I have a chance to try out my new rod.


ill try to  what rod u get?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My kids got me a 10 foot Crappie Rod - Nothing fancy just one of the B&M rods they had over at Walmart around Christmas time. I haven't used anything bigger than 8 foot so I am excited to try out the new one this weekend. It seems like it has a lot of stretch to it so hopefully I wont break it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Snyd said:


> My kids got me a 10 foot Crappie Rod - Nothing fancy just one of the B&M rods they had over at Walmart around Christmas time. I haven't used anything bigger than 8 foot so I am excited to try out the new one this weekend. It seems like it has a lot of stretch to it so hopefully I wont break it.


 I got the 13 ft B&m and used it once so far since chrismas and loved it. Was really fun!


----------

